# Outdoors > Fishing >  Kingis

## stingray

Yip free dived tonight at the Glenndun.....bait in close... Kawhai in 10 ft of water ..then as I was hunting the weed line ,lay there breathing up saw flash on the edge of the vis and in they came a dozen of em.  
Sleek beautiful kingis had my heart in my mouth dropped down clicked off the safety picked out the biggest (they weren't that big) and waited for it to give me shot and ...... gone. Ghosted in ghosted out.. 

A personal milestone for me as a free diver. 

Would like this to be a thread for all to share rod n reel or spear or camera. Post if you see em slay or miss em. Lets see your kingis 

Back out Sunday if weather plays ball. 

All the best Joe (aka stingray).

----------


## Matt2308

Kings are a lot of fun, hard fighting and great eating!
The big one went back to put the hurt down on someone else another day!

----------


## Rushy

That is a beauty fish that first one Matt2308.

----------


## Munsey

Hope this thread is a regular one this summer . They have turned up out from sumner again I hear . A bloke caught a 700 mm one two weeks ago ( gutted) 
 Matt I would shit myself if I seen a kingi in the water that big ! . How heavy was it ?

----------


## veitnamcam

Almost exactly this time last year.

HDV_0016.mp4 Video by spudann | Photobucket

HDV_0017.mp4 Video by spudann | Photobucket

----------


## Matt2308

> Hope this thread is a regular one this summer . They have turned up out from sumner again I hear . A bloke caught a 700 mm one two weeks ago ( gutted) 
>  Matt I would shit myself if I seen a kingi in the water that big ! . How heavy was it ?


Estimated at 25-26kg Munsey, the guy I was fishing with caught its twin the day before that went 26!

----------


## mikee

Hopefully will be dragging a lure round the Boulder Bank soon. Just upgraded the hooks to bigger ones. 

Whats the limit on spearo's ?  I get nervous trolling lures there now with all them in the water!!!

----------


## Matt2308

> Hopefully will be dragging a lure round the Boulder Bank soon. Just upgraded the hooks to bigger ones. 
> 
> Whats the limit on spearo's ?  I get nervous trolling lures there now with all them in the water!!!


Think your allowed 2 spearo's per trip Mikee, you'll have to throw the rest back. ;-)

----------


## mikee

OK,
Have to crush the barbs then. Last year we had divers heads poping up around us while we were trolling, (no flags or buoys). 

Makes me nervous towing 3 big rapalas with 2 sets of big arse hooks on each cause at 7 knots we are moving quite quick and accidently catching a diver w would be up setting for me would be worse for them. 

Hard to keep away from them when you don't know where the hell they are

----------


## Gibo

Few from Mayor and White islands

----------


## Rushy

Nice Gibo but a couple of those people look a bit dark on it.

----------


## Gibo

> Nice Gibo but a couple of those people look a bit dark on it.


Yeah too much sun mate  :Wink:

----------


## stingray

> OK,
> Have to crush the barbs then. Last year we had divers heads poping up around us while we were trolling, (no flags or buoys). 
> 
> Makes me nervous towing 3 big rapalas with 2 sets of big arse hooks on each cause at 7 knots we are moving quite quick and accidently catching a diver w would be up setting for me would be worse for them. 
> 
> Hard to keep away from them when you don't know where the hell they are


Guess you cant help stupid eh. 

Sorry Mikee I don't have a definate answer other than to to tell you I have a large yellow Bouy and the young blokes dive with the orange torpedo type with flags. Yeah last year some days were bloody maddness over 150 divers in the water off the Glenn. 

Thank you for your concern all the same it's truely appreciated!

----------


## Munsey

> Hopefully will be dragging a lure round the Boulder Bank soon. Just upgraded the hooks to bigger ones. 
> 
> Whats the limit on spearo's ?  I get nervous trolling lures there now with all them in the water!!!


Just  no stingrays !

----------


## stingray

> Just  no stingrays !


Priceless!!  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mikee

> Guess you cant help stupid eh. 
> 
> Sorry Mikee I don't have a definate answer other than to to tell you I have a large yellow Bouy and the young blokes dive with the orange torpedo type with flags. Yeah last year some days were bloody maddness over 150 divers in the water off the Glenn. 
> 
> Thank you for your concern all the same it's truely appreciated!


No I don't want to catch stingrays!!! Sounds like you have too much common sense anyway

----------


## Munsey

I'm heading out for a look for a kingi off Taylor's mistake . First light tomorrow ( Tuesday 7) In boat . Probably until mid morning or until the easterly turns up . 
 Anyone keen ? as I'm going no matter what , so another rod won't hurt . If it's clean and calm can take snorkel and spear gun ? .

----------


## Gibo

> I'm heading out for a look for a kingi off Taylor's mistake . First light tomorrow ( Tuesday 7) In boat . Probably until mid morning or until the easterly turns up . 
>  Anyone keen ? as I'm going no matter what , so another rod won't hurt . If it's clean and calm can take snorkel and spear gun ? .


Keen as!!! I'll jump on my private jet after my whiskey  :Grin:

----------


## Rushy

> Keen as!!! I'll jump on my private jet after my whiskey


Didn't your missus take the jet to Hong Kong this morning?

----------


## Gibo

> Didn't your missus take the jet to Hong Kong this morning?


Nah shes in the limo in vegas  :Wink:

----------


## Dundee

> Nah shes in the limo in vegas


The bitch drove past and didn't even wave :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> The bitch drove past and didn't even wave


The real vegas  :Wink:

----------


## Bill999

speared my first kingii last week too after years of half assed trying, keeping the spear with me at all times now, payed off with a 11.5 pound snapper too
was a good last week of the holidays. 
I was going to head out for low tide last night till remembering my spear is still buggered from the kingfish.....

----------


## distant stalker

> I'm heading out for a look for a kingi off Taylor's mistake . First light tomorrow ( Tuesday 7) In boat . Probably until mid morning or until the easterly turns up . 
>  Anyone keen ? as I'm going no matter what , so another rod won't hurt . If it's clean and calm can take snorkel and spear gun ? .


Just spotted this now. Would have been keen

----------


## stingray

Last night at Glenndunne. Finned out towards the bouy got 150 yards off the boulder bank and the vis open out to 40ft,  plankton in epic shoals (one moment you could see 40ft the next next you couldn't see you dive buddy a meter away) we hit the tide line and then the Kingi's came in.

Was the dive of the season for me, you would see them on the bottom in two's or three's and as you swam down to them the school would rise up to meet you and you would be surrounded by over 30 kingi's, Now seeing and spearing are two very differnt things (well for us last night).. as soon as you got you spear away from your body or swam at em they driffted out of range. Shit we tried every thing Hip shots, diving on em from above, ignoring em the works. Next week will be flashers tied off my dive bouy.

All in all a fantastic two hours we saw three serious schools and over a hand full of individuals or pairs that would come in and buzz you and ghost away. Obiviously still alot to learn before I can put one on the board, still fingers crossed not long now.

----------


## mikee

> Last night at Glenndunne. Finned out towards the bouy got 150 yards off the boulder bank and the vis open out to 40ft,  plankton in epic shoals (one moment you could see 40ft the next next you couldn't see you dive buddy a meter away) we hit the tide line and then the Kingi's came in.
> 
> Was the dive of the season for me, you would see them on the bottom in two's or three's and as you swam down to them the school would rise up to meet you and you would be surrounded by over 30 kingi's, Now seeing and spearing are two very differnt things (well for us last night).. as soon as you got you spear away from your body or swam at em they driffted out of range. Shit we tried every thing Hip shots, diving on em from above, ignoring em the works. Next week will be flashers tied off my dive bouy.
> 
> All in all a fantastic two hours we saw three serious schools and over a hand full of individuals or pairs that would come in and buzz you and ghost away. Obiviously still alot to learn before I can put one on the board, still fingers crossed not long now.


Looks like I better get the boat out

----------


## stingray

> Looks like I better get the boat out


40 - 60 ft, right on the tide line. Rising tide.

----------


## Munsey

How big a boat is realistically required to get out boulder bank ? This is sounding very tempting . I realise sea conditions are constant change , but be cool to get my 16 ft tin tub out ?

----------


## stingray

Yeah Munsey you would be fine in yours, the only problem you would have is finding a trailer park on a good weekend.

To be honest you could just bring a gun and dive with me off the Boulder bank, they were coming right to the surface last night.

So were the orca an hour before apperently. :Wink:  but they're friendly so I'm told  :Thumbsup: 

Got a spare bed at mine any time eh.

----------


## mikee

> How big a boat is realistically required to get out boulder bank ? This is sounding very tempting . I realise sea conditions are constant change , but be cool to get my 16 ft tin tub out ?


You'd be all good with that on a good day. If you come up I'll loan you some lures if you like as they are bloody expensive if you are only going to chace them once or twice.

Sat will be good by the looks
High tide 11:43am (4.6m)

----------


## Munsey

> You'd be all good with that on a good day. If you come up I'll loan you some lures if you like as they are bloody expensive if you are only going to chace them once or twice.
> 
> Sat will be good by the looks
> High tide 11:43am (4.6m)
> Attachment 19688


ROAD TRIP !

----------


## veitnamcam

> ROAD TRIP !


Spare king size bed at my place if you want it,bunk beds in kids rooms too.

----------


## stingray

> ROAD TRIP !


Via kaikoura?

----------


## Munsey

> Via kaikoura?


Tempting but would never make it to Nelson . Do have a mission for kaiks that you may be into  stingray , a couple of mates lost there pots in a storm in about 25 ft water sharks tooth area . Be good finders fee for someone as they where $150   Pots ech

----------


## stingray

You bring the marks.. I'll bring the gear. 

Though I wouldn't be putting $$ on finding em, after storm down that way they could be in over 100ft now! Still worth a look eh, any excuse for a catch up.

what am i looking for??  squares , rounds etc brand new? named etc . 

South Kaikoura looking like where we will be tommorrow.

----------


## Munsey

Road trip on hold , 3 or more hrs to finish my foundation , has to be complete , thanks for kind offers nelsonites . Keen still but will do three days

----------


## Munsey

May consider road trip 4 days off and what to do ? Anyone got heads up on weather Nelson region Thursday to Sunday ? . I want to smash my first kingi

----------


## stingray

Issued by MetService at: 4:35am Wednesday 5 Feb 2014
 Valid to: Midnight Wednesday 5 Feb 2014 

Forecast

North of Separation Point: Westerly 20 knots, changing southeast 25 knots early evening. Elsewhere: Variable 10 knots. Northerly 15 knots developing for a time this afternoon. Sea becoming rough in the north. Fair visibility in a few showers this afternoon.

Three Day Outlook

Southeast 25 knots but 15 knots south of Separation Point, *easing Friday to variable 10 knots everywhere*.
 :Have A Nice Day: 

hang on I'll check swell map, but if you look up boating in marine and surf ..Met service looks goood.

----------


## stingray

search swell map 
location Nelson 
zoom in... your looking at fishing from nelson north along coast .5 - 1meter as i read it.

No dive last night, truck packed will be in the water by 5pm today. txt you before or after probabably both let you know how it looks .... Bring sunscreen and you wetsuit... I've got the wetsuit wash eh.

----------


## mikee

I'm going to Okiwi,  friday am as forecast looks good, Hoping to find some Terakihi, Snapper and maybe other stuff.  Not sure about Sat fishing if have a big day Friday.

Munsey, we got 5 rat kingis last Sat Good luck if you come up. If you see a boat named "Time Out" draging lures up and down the BB, come over and introduce yourself

all the Spearo's We saw on Sat (and there were quite a few) were towning floats so easy for us boaties to spot.

----------


## Gibo

Arrrrghhh im hanging out to go fishing!!!! Bloody kids! Last year it was a weekly event, this year been twice.

----------


## veitnamcam

> May consider road trip 4 days off and what to do ? Anyone got heads up on weather Nelson region Thursday to Sunday ? . I want to smash my first kingi


offer still stands, you can supply some fish for the bbq:thumbup:

----------


## veitnamcam

Id like that post but they are all upside down

----------


## stingray

No more beersies for me.

----------


## veitnamcam

where'd it go !

----------


## stingray

Ok, let's try this again ....

----------


## Dundee

Nah still upside down :Grin:

----------


## stingray

KISS theory !

----------


## stingray

Out and back dive the Glenn again this morning, myself and eight other divers. Bait schools and Kawhai spread out over about a k no real action. Finned out to the buoy vis was 25 ft didn't see a kingi until I had ditched my spear and swam into the reserve. Reserve is pumping with big blue cod, and just as I was heading for home a small school of Kawhai swam into view along with a lone rat kingi.  
Water was warm and flat calm hopefully the vis will improve with an incoming tide.

Will be out again Saturday if conditions remain this good. Plankton was noticeably absent this dive wonder if it the result of a out going tide or the fact we had huge tides recently with a shit load current? Hopefully it will return soon as it seems to hold the bait and the bigger kingi's. Couple of boats trolling and other divers came up empty so not so dissapointed. All in all another fantastic dive!

----------


## stingray

Heard a whisper Munsey is giving my home patch a working over.  :Useless:

----------


## veitnamcam

I might come down with a surf caster in the morning and see if i can catch a stingray  :Wink:

----------


## stingray

> I might come down with a surf caster in the morning and see if i can catch a stingray


No treble hooks or gaffs a allowed! Limit of one per fisho... Catch and release only!!!  :Ninja:

----------


## stingray

Just got the word the the blue water is at the Glenduan, clear warm water (bit a of a sea breeze chop though but what the hell) !! dive time tonight... all welcome.. I'll be there after 4.30.

----------


## mikee

> No treble hooks or gaffs a allowed! Limit of one per fisho... Catch and release only!!!


Yes I did wonder what "smoked stingray" would taste like. I prefer "catch and keep", freezer looks better that way and my tummy stays rounder too

----------


## stingray

Tell that to the orca down south their stingray munching days are over!! :Sick: 











edit to add... this was meant as humour, It offends or up sets .....  :3 8 14:

----------


## stingray

Never mind ,...blew south east about to ffffn much. Got wet ,saw a lot of bait ,got out in one piece, helped a couple of other blokes get out, shared a couple of ideas,learnt something, shared a beer. Got home to hot shower. This king fishing ain't as easy as it's made out to be! Night all.

----------


## Munsey

I won't tell you what my brother caught in the bay live baiting for a kingi on Sunday  :O O: I give you a clue , your rugby team name

----------


## Rushy

> Tell that to the orca down south their stingray munching days are over!!


The thing that surprised me about that when I saw it on the news was that nine Orca equate to five percent of the population around New Zealand.  If my arifmatick serves me right that means there were only 180 of them in the first place.

----------


## Gibo

> The thing that surprised me about that when I saw it on the news was that nine Orca equate to five percent of the population around New Zealand.  If my arifmatick serves me right that means there were only 180 of them in the first place.


Not a large coast line and they are quite selective seasonal eaters. Anymore and we may be on the menu  :Grin:

----------


## stingray

> I won't tell you what my brother caught in the bay live baiting for a kingi on Sunday I give you a clue , your rugby team name


.. Don't want to know thanks  :O O: ... a good bloke would keep these sort of things to himself :Thumbsup:

----------


## Munsey

> .. Don't want to know thanks ... a good bloke would keep these sort of things to himself


He got a massive ............. Snag yes "Tasman " bay he caught not a mako

----------


## stingray

> He got a massive ............. Snag yes "Tasman " bay he caught not a mako


 :3 8 14:   :15 8 212:   hahahaha ... very well played!!  :Cool: 

I'll buy the beers next time we catch up. :Beer:

----------


## Munsey

Two days in a row with out easterly wind  wtf ! . Out chasing kingis in boat today as well . Was clear and calm seen over a hundred Rats I guess today . Was very cool had many hook ups    With popas and grim reaper casting . Both kingis and cudas . Only one very large one spotted on a follow up . NEXT TIME !  Father inlaw got busted off hard to say if it was big or not ? . Great two days out

----------


## Munsey

Another thing to add found a submerged fish crate with 5 kingis playing around and under it . Spotted there fins breaking the surface , pretty cool .

----------


## stingray

Whilst I'm at hockey, young blokes are at the Glenn.... Wish you were here blah blah photo of a keeper not huge but little shits are on the board. 

Well done guys very proud!

----------


## veitnamcam

> Whilst I'm at hockey, young blokes are at the Glenn.... Wish you were here blah blah photo of a keeper not huge but little shits are on the board. 
> 
> Well done guys very proud!


where's the photo?!!

----------


## stingray

Was a snap chat. I'll get him to send it to me.....or I'll post a photo of the one I shoot tonight :ORLY:

----------


## stingray

Ok so short story, work late .... Go check the vis .... Have a yarn to some spearo's ..... Nec minute!!!! Couple of die hard blokes come into shore  a just on dusk .....followed by a fin all the way in.... with their kingi intact... Got the heads up be there at 6am 2mrw ...  They saw over 100 tonight....   Photos to follow if I can sort it ... Fish and a bent spear.

----------


## Munsey

Good luck ,  my quest to catch my kingi is over befor it started 530 am blowing its tits off . I'm gutted ! Sometimes I do struggle to find reasons to live in ch ch. two weekends boating in a row to much to ask

----------


## Rushy

> Good luck ,  my quest to catch my kingi is over befor it started 530 am blowing its tits off . I'm gutted ! Sometimes I do struggle to find reasons to live in ch ch. two weekends boating in a row to much to ask


Munsey wake the wife and suggest you break the dawn in fine fashion.

----------


## 300winmag

In a fishing tournament on the Hauraki Gulf yesterday and the winning fish was a 19kg kingi from the Noises, the guy would have taken home anywhere between $1k - 2k in prizes.

----------


## Munsey

> Munsey wake the wife and suggest you break the dawn in fine fashion.


Have you never herd the saying 
" let sleeping dogs lie "

----------


## Rushy

> Have you never herd the saying 
> " let sleeping dogs lie "


Ha ha ha ha scaredy cat.

----------

